# Chicago Botanic Wonderland Express



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Wonderland Express opens Nov 27th through Jan 3 at the Chicago Botanic.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Certinly you are going to supply us with some Pictures?


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

'cept I got there without my camera Friday, Saturday AND Sunday. Duh.


----------



## lincoln pin (Feb 24, 2009)

Took the family and some friends on Friday after turkey day. Wonderful display! Everyone had a great time. Thanks,
Mike Anderson


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

You didn't introduce yourself?


----------



## lincoln pin (Feb 24, 2009)

I saw a couple engineers, checked name tags but did not see a "Torby" I was also busy chasing a rambunctious five year old. We will probably get out there again I'll let you know.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

I had shoes on, so I might have been hard to recognize.


----------



## lincoln pin (Feb 24, 2009)

Ah it was the shoes, but seriously if I ask for Torby will someone know who you are?


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Not sure. "Torby" is "Tom Ruby" shortened.


----------



## Ironton (Jan 2, 2008)

Torby, 

We are planning on taking the grandsons on the annual safari Saturday morning. Is there anything special we should look for this year? 

We will be there between 10 and 11 AM as we have to drive in from NW Indiana, weather permitting. 

Thanks


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Um... The train display. Don't miss the train display 

I took some photos, but haven't edited them yet.


----------

